

$1000 to spend  - kirandarisi

How will you spend $1000 for marketing b2b product? We have already tried Google ad words. Other suggestions are welcome.
======
tstegart
10 $100 lunches with people who can connect you with people who will buy your
product, or lunches with your engineers about who would buy the product and
how to pitch it to them.

Give away a copy or two or a few months service for customers that recommend
another customer. Can do the same with employees that refer a company to you.

Old fashioned letters. ($1000 will go a long way in stamps).

An advertisement in a trade magazine. Or, conversely, quite a few
subscriptions to trade magazines where you find out the names of companies who
are looking for what you sell.

~~~
kirandarisi
we have a 30 day trail version

------
petercooper
Spend it on your own time to bone up on PR and marketing tactics. There have
been many posts on HN about this before so I won't repeat their advice, but
there are probably popular blogs (and other sites) in your niche who could
drive serious buyers to you if you're on top of your PR game.

~~~
kirandarisi
Can you please give me the links regarding the posts ? that will help me :)

~~~
petercooper
<http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=341138> is one. I find old posts rather
hard to find (took several Googles to get that one!) :)

------
answerly
Spend it on tickets and travel to the 2-3 biggest trade conferences in your
industry. Make sure to set up meetings with target users/buyers of your
product beforehand. This works a lot better in certain industries than others.

------
ram1024
way more information needed to make constructive observations

